# Congo/Zaire River question



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

pretty simple question for some I'm sure,

how fast moving is the current in the Congo/Zaire River? Would an Aquaclear filter do the trick or would I need a powerhead?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've always found it preferable to use a powerhead. I don't think you get enough circulatory current from a HOB type, as they mostly move the surface. The current really needs to be directed so that it flows through the lower portions of the tank, and not just at the surface.

I had a pair of _Steatocranus casuarius _in a long 20, they didn't do anything for 4 months. I put a small powerhead on an old box filter and they spawned within days! (Oddly, however, once they started, they no longer seemed to require the current.)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sounds great, thanks for the reply 

btw, with the powerhead, do I want the aeration from it or just the current? and do I set it for the strongest or weakest (probably depends on the powerhead I would suppose.


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

What species are you wanting to keep??


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

You're really after the water movement. The reason I put it on a box filter was so that i could submerge it. However, make sure that the current doesn't hit hard on any cave openings. Even the fish that actually do breed in the current look for a cave to protect the eggs/fry from being washed away.

I also am curious which species you are planning to work with?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Oddly enough, you mentioned the species I will be trying :lol:. I will be attempting at 100% imitating the natural habitat of _Steatocranus casuarius_. One of my long favorite Africans.

I want to observe as much of there natural behavior as possible, and without going as natural as possible they will change there behavior, and we don't want that do we? 

I was just curious on water movement because I have been able to find all other info regarding water conditions of the area, but for some reason could not find this... I would have thought it would be easy info to find just how fast the river flows.


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Too many people try to create the current and it isn't necc. Remember that most rheophilic cichlids have bodies to stay out of the current. Make sure you are well filtered and keep the oxygen levels decent and you will be fine. They will appreciate you not trying to create a whirlpool in the tank.

I find a slightly larger than required filter for the tank size works fine. I have bred several riverine species including 3 species of Steatocranus, Orthochromis stormsi, Teleogramma brichardi, and Gobiocichla wonderi and have never introduced a powerhead to the tanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ok. thanks for the reply 

I just really want the tank to be as natural as possible, so I was considering the powerhead and using large rocks and driftwood pieces to shelter most of the areas of the tank from current. however, If a larger then needed aquaclear could do the trick I will go with that, I figure as long as I keep the water level down a couple inches it tends to flush the water down to the bottom anyways.


----------

